# Zeit in EntityBean / JPA



## internet (14. Jan 2014)

hallo zusammen, 

wenn ich ein Attribut in einer EntityBean habe, das nur die ZEIT persistieren soll.
Also bspw. 10:30 Uhr (=> wichtig auch eben andere Zeitformate wie 10:30 am).
Welchen Datentyp verwende ich dann und wie deklariere ich es (Annotation)
Ich habe sonst immer Date.util genommen und mit *@Temporal(TIMESTAMP)* annotiert.

Vielen Dank


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (14. Jan 2014)

internet hat gesagt.:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> wenn ich ein Attribut in einer EntityBean habe, das nur die ZEIT persistieren soll.
> Also bspw. 10:30 Uhr (=> wichtig auch eben andere Zeitformate wie 10:30 am).
> ...



Es gibt keinen Datentyp nur für die Uhrzeit - was in Anbetracht von Schaltjahren, Zeitzonen u.s.w auch keinen Sinn macht. Daher nimm java.util.Date oder java.util.Timestamp und verwende lediglich die Uhrzeit.


----------

